# Former Falcon RB arrested on drug charges



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2009)

ATLANTA (AP) - Former Atlanta Falcons running back Jamal Anderson has been charged with felony cocaine possession and misdemeanor marijuana possession after being arrested at an Atlanta nightclub.

Atlanta police spokesman Otis Redmond said the incident occurred early Sunday at the Peachtree Tavern in Buckhead.
Redmond said a second man, whose name was not immediately available, also was arrested.

Redmond said an off-duty officer working security at the club alerted police.

Both men were taken to Fulton County jail.

Anderson has a court hearing on the charge at 11 a.m Monday.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a "dirty" bird!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 8, 2009)

What a waste of life getting hooked on that crap.


----------



## kevina (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought I saw Jamal on one of the Major Networks doing some NFL commentary this past year. If thats the case, he may have lost that gig.


----------



## cobb (Feb 8, 2009)

wow! never saw that coming-
I never have been a fan of him but I thought he had more sense than that. I guess you never know though..


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> I thought I saw Jamal on one of the Major Networks doing some NFL commentary this past year. If thats the case, he may have lost that gig.



Yep....he was on ESPN....I'll bet you are correct and he won't be next year.

To borrow a pharse from JT....

IDIOT


----------



## sleeze (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny i dont see Jamal Liking that nose candy,,,,,,,,,,,guess you never know.

It was prolly his weed and had the powder for all the chickenheads.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Funny i dont see Jamal Liking that nose candy,,,,,,,,,,,guess you never know.
> 
> It was prolly his weed and had the powder for all the chickenheads.



i wonder if he and that 20 year old were "friendly"?


----------



## letsgohuntin (Feb 8, 2009)

I actually enjoyed his commentary on that ESPN show(don't know the name!)... never pictured him as a drug head.


----------



## centerc (Feb 8, 2009)

He seemed kinda "soft" to me designing uniforms and stuff like that


----------



## sleeze (Feb 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i wonder if he and that 20 year old were "friendly"?



IF they were snorting together,,,,,,,,,,,were they both in a private stall together?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 8, 2009)

centerc said:


> He seemed kinda "soft" to me designing uniforms and stuff like that



maybe he can design new uniforms for his new roommates in the slammer.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 8, 2009)

proside said:


> Yes they were! They were so high they did not even notice the undercover cop looking over the top of the stall at them while they were snorting.



So what! Do you watch "Days of Our Lives" and "General Hospital" too?

Good thing Big Govt is out there keeping toilet stalls safe from burglers and rapists that would break into your homes. I guess they were on alert looking for Senators. 

The man is being charged with 2 felonies, and I'd like to know what was he doing that harms any of you out there?
Why is it any business of Big Govt if an individual wants to get high - who is he hurting? Who's property did he damage?

The whole war on drugs is bull hockey - our borders are wide open  for terrorists and we've got people patroling bathroom stalls.

Just think, if S.O.S. had been in that men's room, nobody would have been arrested cause nobody would have gotten within 10 miles of the place.


----------



## kevina (Feb 8, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So what! Do you watch "Days of Our Lives" and "General Hospital" too?
> 
> Good thing Big Govt is out there keeping toilet stalls safe from burglers and rapists that would break into your homes. I guess they were on alert looking for Senators.
> 
> ...



I agree with your signature, but not your post. How does some one driving 120mph down the interstate hurt anyone? It does'nt until they hit some one else, which could have been the case if Jamal and his boyfriend were driving themselves home from the club.

Oh yea, I think cocain is against the law.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 8, 2009)

Drugs ruin peoples lives and they are a major killer in our society. I have approximately 1000 inmates in my jail, most of them are heavy drug users. Many inmates have HIV! 

What a waste.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> I agree with your signature, but not your post. How does some one driving 120mph down the interstate hurt anyone? It does'nt until they hit some one else, which could have been the case if Jamal and his boyfriend were driving themselves home from the club.
> 
> Oh yea, I think cocain is against the law.



So then he would be guilty of DUI. 

Was he driving or did he have his keys in his hand and was getting ready to drive? 

The man was doing nothing to threaten you or me or infringe on any of our rights. So why is he in jail except for the fact that the "war on drugs" is a jobs program for the Govt.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 8, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> Drugs ruin peoples lives and they are a major killer in our society. I have approximately 1000 inmates in my jail, most of them are heavy drug users. Many inmates have HIV!
> 
> What a waste.



I'm sure you meant to say "were drug users".  or is there a scandal brewing here?

So you believe people aren't competant to make choices in their lives and the Govt. needs to do this for us?

Most of those you have locked up could be in rehab paid for by taxes collected on the drugs had they been purchased from Walgreens. Think of how much easier your life would be if drug addicts weren't locked up. Or would you still have a job?


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 8, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So then he would be guilty of DUI.
> 
> Was he driving or did he have his keys in his hand and was getting ready to drive?
> 
> *The man was doing nothing to threaten you or me or infringe on any of our rights. So why is he in jail except for the fact that the "war on drugs" is a jobs program for the Govt.*




Oh my goodness! If things were the way you want them to be, people would be snorting dope in every public restroom. If that's the world you want your kids to be exposed to and live in, you can have it!  

I don't want my kids exposed to this type of GARBAGE! It's unbelieveable what some people support!!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 8, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So then he would be guilty of DUI.
> 
> Was he driving or did he have his keys in his hand and was getting ready to drive?
> 
> The man was doing nothing to threaten you or me or infringe on any of our rights. So why is he in jail except for the fact that the "war on drugs" is a jobs program for the Govt.



Why would he be guilty of DUI?

Could it be because operating a motor vehicle while under the influence is against the law?

Just like possession and use is against the law. Most of todays crimes are tied to drugs, so some ones personal use effects many.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 8, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> Oh my goodness! If things were the way you want them to be, people would be snorting dope in every public restroom. If that's the world you want your kids to be exposed to and live in, you can have it!
> 
> I don't want my kids exposed to this type of GARBAGE! It's unbelieveable what some people support!!!



You missed the entire point!

If drugs were legal, you could poop in the bathroom!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 8, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So what! Do you watch "Days of Our Lives" and "General Hospital" too?
> 
> Good thing Big Govt is out there keeping toilet stalls safe from burglers and rapists that would break into your homes. I guess they were on alert looking for Senators.
> 
> ...



In my own little way I like to think of it as me fighting the war on drugs one handicap stall at a time


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 8, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm sure you meant to say "were drug users".  or is there a scandal brewing here?
> 
> So you believe people aren't competant to make choices in their lives and the Govt. needs to do this for us?
> 
> Most of those you have locked up could be in rehab paid for by taxes collected on the drugs had they been purchased from Walgreens. Think of how much easier your life would be if drug addicts weren't locked up. Or would you still have a job?



I'd still have a job because the drug addicts would still be trying to get money by breaking into YOUR HOUSE!

I've seen these drug addicts released and within a matter of hours re-arrested on drug charges. So no, they wouldn't take advantage of rehab, at least the vast majority of them.

If drugs were legalized, more people would try them, more people would be addicted, more people would commit crimes to get money to buy drugs!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 8, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> If drugs were legalized, more people would try them, more people would be addicted, more people would commit crimes to get money to buy drugs!



Amen! Legalization is NOT the answer.


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 8, 2009)

Lead Poison said:


> I'd still have a job because the drug addicts would still be trying to get money by breaking into YOUR HOUSE!
> 
> I've seen these drug addicts released and within a matter of hours re-arrested on drug charges. So no, they wouldn't take advantage of rehab, at least the vast majority of them.
> 
> If drugs were legalized, more people would try them, more people would be addicted, more people would commit crimes to get money to buy drugs!



I've seen the same.  Time and time again.  People who want all drugs legalized have their heads in the clouds.  I'm sure if it were legalized, a crackhead would run out and get a job so they could legally buy it.  And maybe a money tree will sprout in their back yard and all will be right in the world.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 8, 2009)

SFStephens said:


> I've seen the same.  Time and time again.  People who want all drugs legalized have their heads in the clouds.  I'm sure if it were legalized, a crackhead would run out and get a job so they could legally buy it.  And maybe a money tree will sprout in their back yard and all will be right in the world.



And usually are the ones that are doing the drugs........

MOST drugs should not be legalized, imo, i wouldn't want a crackhead driving a UPS truck.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 9, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> In my own little way I like to think of it as me fighting the war on drugs one handicap stall at a time



You're a Great American, Sultan!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

sleeze said:


> And usually are the ones that are doing the drugs........
> 
> MOST drugs should not be legalized, imo, i wouldn't want a crackhead driving a UPS truck.



Or an ambulance or firetruck.  "Yeah we'll be on scene in a minute.  I gotta make a stop first to pick up some rocks."


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

If this "alleged" story is true, I agree what an idiot!

I also agree that legalization is not an answer. However, we simply cannot defeat the supply side of the drug trade.  The "War on Drugs" is nothing more than a political statement for some elected official to boast about how he/she supports it.   Different forum I suppose, but politicians do lie!!  We cannot patrol every mile of border, every mile of ocean, check every plane, boat, bag or person to even put a dent in it.  Even if we could build a bubble around the entire country, and under it since tunneling under the Mexican border has become very common, it would just lead to more meth labs, cocaine synthesis labs, ecstasy labs and marajuana fields here.  The only way to effectively combat this is on the demand side.  How to do that, that's a whole different story that I don't have time to get in to.  Just my $.02


----------



## sleeze (Feb 9, 2009)

maker4life said:


> How about a drunk ? Like you I don't think all drugs should be legal but if the argument is going to be made , alcohol has ruined more lives than all other drugs combined .
> 
> I just hate to see JA in this situation . I've always liked him and thought he was a pretty good guy .



Your right, alcohol has killed more and ruined more lives.........which makes sense cause WAY more people drink than USE drugs.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 9, 2009)

maker4life said:


> So , should alcohol be illegal .



I knew this was coming......................

You tell me?,,,,,,,,,,,,,i like to drink myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Acually I do watch a soap opera, its called the GON Forum!
> 
> After checking you out it looks like your a Guest Star in the Sports Forum!!
> 
> ...


 


maker4life said:


> I do too and no I don't think it should be illegal . I'm also not on the legalize it side of the drug argument but I think any reasonable person knows pot is safer than alcohol .


 

I don't know why, but it just seemed right to pair these two quotes together..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't know why, but it just seemed right to pair these two quotes together..


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Feb 9, 2009)

sleeze said:


> i wouldn't want a crackhead driving a UPS truck.



I would, imagine how much faster we'd get our packages.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 9, 2009)

All of you who think you have some sort of just, ethical, moral authority that gives you the right to use force to prevent others from putting a particular substance into their own body, take 20 minutes and go through this thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=168484&highlight=bowers

Then come back and tell me whether you think the deaths of these people were "worth it."


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Acually I do watch a soap opera, its called the GON Forum!
> 
> After checking you out it looks like your a Guest Star in the Sports Forum!!
> 
> ...




Dear Little Sports Forum Man,

You really need to get out more often, make some friends, do something with your life, grow up, and make something of yourself. It's really sad to see someone who's life revolves around a sports forum. Yes there are more important things out there - it's called life. You should get one.
You have no right to even try and tell me to "and shut the......... well you know" or compare my life to yours, "A day in my sorry Life!". 
If you don't like my opinion or facts that I state, then by all means present a rational, thought out rebuttal, if you can. If not please put me on your ignore list. 

I'll pray for you,
John


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2009)

Well said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Scooter,
> 
> You effort to get me banned from the forum the other night did not work.
> 
> ...


 
Now, WHY would anyone not want you around??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2009)

proside said:


> Scooter,
> 
> You effort to get me banned from the forum the other night did not work.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Abby,

I haven't made an effort to have you banned from the board.

When that effort is put forth you will most certainly know it, but likewise at the same time you will have no voice to rebut in your so eloquently unique manner.

If it helps your ever so fragile ego, I do find it heart warming that you hold yourself and your opinion in such high regard.

Yours truly,,




ROLL TIDE


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 9, 2009)

Would yall care if it came out he snorted coke off his own toilet seat in his house? Just curious...


----------



## kevina (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Would yall care if it came out he snorted coke off his own toilet seat in his house? Just curious...



In his own home in his own bathroom on his own toilet?
Is the 20 year old fella with him?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Would yall care if it came out he snorted coke off his own toilet seat in his house? Just curious...



That guy in your avatar , wouldn't care.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 9, 2009)

sleeze said:


> That guy in your avatar , wouldn't care.



Yes we would care! He would want a line too as long as a Budweiser came with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it true? that just like steroids, cocaine use causes wild personality swings and quick fits of anger?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is it true? that just like steroids, cocaine use causes wild personality swings and quick fits of anger?



and don't forget blind loyalty to the Florida Gators


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Is it true? that just like steroids, cocaine use causes wild personality swings and quick fits of anger?



Maybe, but I have also heard that it also causes people to type in crazy personal family attacks on Web forums.

Can you say intervention?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw Proside's original post #53 before it was yanked and modified last night. All I got to say is that if you get so keyed up over a posting that someone else put on this board that you have to resort to personal attacks and rage on your keyboard against that person, maybe it's time to put the keyboard down, step away from the computer, and go find something else PRODUCTIVE to do in life. Because the original post that I saw before it was pulled or modified was very hateful in it's tone and just downright nasty. I think some anger management classes are in order and I am not kidding or joking around. It was an embarrassment to the whole board.


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

He and another man in a bathroom stall.  Does not suprise me at all I have heard some things about him liking to swing the other way.  Lets just say a friend of mine was asked to come over and hang out on evening.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Ace1313 said:


> He and another man in a bathroom stall.  Does not suprise me at all I have heard some things about him liking to swing the other way.  Lets just say a friend of mine was asked to come over and hang out on evening.



i have heard the same thing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I saw Proside's original post #53 before it was yanked and modified last night. All I got to say is that if you get so keyed up over a posting that someone else put on this board that you have to resort to personal attacks and rage on your keyboard against that person, maybe it's time to put the keyboard down, step away from the computer, and go find something else PRODUCTIVE to do in life. Because the original post that I saw before it was pulled or modified was very hateful in it's tone and just downright nasty. I think some anger management classes are in order and I am not kidding or joking around. It was an embarrassment to the whole board.




looking at who you are speaking of, it doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe, but I have also heard that it also causes people to type in crazy personal family attacks on Web forums.
> 
> Can you say intervention?



Sure if you can.


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I saw Proside's original post #53 before it was yanked and modified last night. All I got to say is that if you get so keyed up over a posting that someone else put on this board that you have to resort to personal attacks and rage on your keyboard against that person, maybe it's time to put the keyboard down, step away from the computer, and go find something else PRODUCTIVE to do in life. Because the original post that I saw before it was pulled or modified was very hateful in it's tone and just downright nasty. I think some anger management classes are in order and I am not kidding or joking around. It was an embarrassment to the whole board.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I saw Proside's original post #53 before it was yanked and modified last night. All I got to say is that if you get so keyed up over a posting that someone else put on this board that you have to resort to personal attacks and rage on your keyboard against that person, maybe it's time to put the keyboard down, step away from the computer, and go find something else PRODUCTIVE to do in life. Because the original post that I saw before it was pulled or modified was very hateful in it's tone and just downright nasty. I think some anger management classes are in order and I am not kidding or joking around. It was an embarrassment to the whole board.



Why did it take so long to respond to this mystery post?

Seems that better judgement won out on this one unlike your buddy.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

JD said:


>



Nothing going on at the Campfire


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Nothing going on at the Campfire



Nah it's a little slow over there...


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I saw Proside's original post and it was great!





JD said:


>



By the way, where did you guys come from? It looks like you all have been around for a while, but never felt like posting in the Sports Forum until Ol Red got gone


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> By the way, where did you guys come from? It looks like you all have been around for a while, but never felt like posting in the Sports Forum until Ol Red got gone



I try to stay away from the forums with all the personal attacks in them such as the spiritual, political, and sports forum. Most everyone around the campfire can give and take without resulting to personal attacks. So I figured I would venture on over here and see what all the fuss is about.

I can leave if you don't want me here. Life is too short to take anything on an internet message board serious.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> By the way, where did you guys come from? It looks like you all have been around for a while, but never felt like posting in the Sports Forum until Ol Red got gone



What's it matter who posts where? You keeping tabs so you can charge a toll or something?


----------



## GAX (Feb 10, 2009)

oh lawwwd......


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2009)

I always snort my coke from from a dirty toilet seat. What's the big deal?


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I saw Proside's original post #53 before it was yanked and modified last night. All I got to say is that if you get so keyed up over a posting that someone else put on this board that you have to resort to personal attacks and rage on your keyboard against that person, maybe it's time to put the keyboard down, step away from the computer, and go find something else PRODUCTIVE to do in life. Because the original post that I saw before it was pulled or modified was very hateful in it's tone and just downright nasty. I think some anger management classes are in order and I am not kidding or joking around. It was an embarrassment to the whole board.



 

Just wanting to make sure I'm still allowed to post in here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Nothing going on at the Campfire


 

It gets that way when the executioner raises his axe. 

Most of us know that familiar swoosh as it falls from the sky.

Personally, I love the sound, it means the gene pool has been properly thinned...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It gets that way when the executioner raises his axe.
> 
> Most of us know that familiar swoosh as it falls from the sky.
> 
> Personally, I love the sound, it means the gene pool has been properly thinned...


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2009)

Smells like five day old garbage from #1 Chinese buffet in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Smells like five day old garbage from #1 Chinese buffet in here


 

Is that from the Croakain or from the Steroids??

Or does too much testosterone cause that....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It gets that way when the executioner raises his axe.
> 
> Most of us know that familiar swoosh as it falls from the sky.
> 
> Personally, I love the sound, it means the gene pool has been properly thinned...



Nicodemus HAS been sharpening his hatchet a lot lately.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Nicodemus HAS been sharpening his hatchet a lot lately.


 

He gets you from a distance. 

This is the broad axe, it catches it's victims up close and personal.


----------



## BKA (Feb 10, 2009)

What going on up in here?


----------



## GAX (Feb 10, 2009)

BKA said:


> What going on up in here?



Don't quite know.... Seems like the Sports Forums, have gotten soft, though...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Don't quite know.... Seems like the Sports Forums, have gotten soft, though...


 

shhhhhhh,,,,,,,,be vewy, vewy qwiet,,,,,,,,,,we are sneaking up on wabbits.........


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

What are yall doing in here.... haven't you heard they don't like strangers over here....

Man..... this is going to be like herding cats to round everyone back up....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

JD said:


> What are yall doing in here.... haven't you heard they don't like strangers over here....
> 
> Man..... this is going to be like herding cats to round everyone back up....


 

Speaking of cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I had Tokyo House today...


----------



## sleeze (Feb 10, 2009)

BKA said:


> What going on up in here?



Just talking about Jamal anderson's love of men,,,,,and him likeing da powder.

Oh yeah and watching proside VS Ta-ton-ka get into it.


----------



## GAX (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Speaking of cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I had Tokyo House today...



Was Ling Ling working today?


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Speaking of cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I had Tokyo House today...



Thanks for the invite I was at the publix getting sub right about that time...


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

JD said:


> I try to stay away from the forums with all the personal attacks in them such as the spiritual, political, and sports forum. Most everyone around the campfire can give and take without resulting to personal attacks. So I figured I would venture on over here and see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I can leave if you don't want me here. Life is too short to take anything on an internet message board serious.



By all means stay and enjoy. The mods flushed the toilet last week and cleaned this place up a whole bunch.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Speaking of cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I had Tokyo House today...



Did you eat plenty of cat,,errrrrr chicken.  Hope you did , you know you will be hungry again in about 2hours.  Rice and noodles dont stick to ya.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2009)

JD said:


> What are yall doing in here.... haven't you heard they don't like strangers over here....
> 
> Man..... this is going to be like herding cats to round everyone back up....



Can't be any worse than posting in the Duck forum...


----------



## sleeze (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> By all means stay and enjoy. The mods flushed the toilet last week and cleaned this place up a whole bunch.



I am thinking it needs double flushing,,,,,,,,,There is still one floater ,,,,,,,,,And that floater is just nasty.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

dutchman said:


> What's it matter who posts where? You keeping tabs so you can charge a toll or something?



Everyone is welcome to the new and improved Sports Forum. I think it is great that we have gotten so many new visitors since the MODS flushed the toilet last week. He probably had to get a plunger to get that thing to go down. I guess many do not fear being attacked on this forum any more and are returning The more clean fun the better


----------



## GAX (Feb 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am thinking it needs double flushing,,,,,,,,,There is still one floater ,,,,,,,,,And that floater is just nasty.





Speaking of, Ya'll Sports Forum guys should check this out.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=301196


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> By all means stay and enjoy. The mods flushed the toilet last week and cleaned this place up a whole bunch.



Yea but the plumbing stinks around this place... I bet their is still a clog or two they need to work on....


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am thinking it needs double flushing,,,,,,,,,There is still one floater ,,,,,,,,,And that floater is just nasty.



Before last week we were begging for a courtesy flush but never got it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

JD said:


> Thanks for the invite I was at the publix getting sub right about that time...


 

You should know that when my Lambourghini is parked out front I am inside eating sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> By all means stay and enjoy. The mods flushed the toilet last week and cleaned this place up a whole bunch.


 

There is still a floater,,,,,,,,,with corn in it.

Don't worry though, they'll flush again and take care of that one..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You should know that when my Lambourghini is parked out front I am inside eating sushi.



Stev, is that you? And what have you done to Scooter?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Stev, is that you? And what have you done Scooter?


 

Easy, Stev thought an exotic vehicle meant buying a new truck every month..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There is still a floater,,,,,,,,,with corn in it.
> 
> Don't worry though, they'll flush again and take care of that one..



Yeah I was thinking that too.  All the talk about how much the place has been cleaned seems a bit premature.    Kind of odd that it was offered up in the same breath as a cry for no more personal attacks.


----------



## kevina (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, great post up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

kevina said:


> Hey, great post up there.


 

Up where?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Just talking about Jamal anderson's love of men,,,,,and him likeing da powder.
> 
> Oh yeah and watching proside VS Ta-ton-ka get into it.



I never knew that talking about sports was that much more exciting than actually participating. 

Actually I'm just happy to be here and glad I have enough self respect that I can still laugh at myself and of course at the shortcomings of others.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can still laugh at myself and of course at the shortcomings of others.


 

Who told you I was short...??


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Who told you I was short...??



Pigmy!

and he also said your daughter was a mohawk haired monkey but he would still like to date her. :

















Ya know, this forum just seems to make regular people mean and vicious


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Pigmy!
> 
> and he also said your daughter was a mohawk haired monkey but he would still like to date her. :
> 
> ...


 

I'm 50 and not near as regular as I use to be..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm 50 and not near as regular as I use to be..



So am I but I'm still regular, every morning at 5:30. Problem is I don't get out of bed till 6:15.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So am I but I'm still regular, every morning at 5:30. Problem is I don't get out of bed till 6:15.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So am I but I'm still regular, every morning at 5:30. Problem is I don't get out of bed till 6:15.


 



 eeeewwwwwwwww


----------



## Otis (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought this was a G-rated forum with no personal attacks?


----------



## Otis (Feb 11, 2009)

proside said:


> Acually I do watch a soap opera, its called the GON Forum!
> 
> After checking you out it looks like your a Guest Star in the Sports Forum!!
> 
> ...


 


proside said:


> Scooter,
> 
> You effort to get me banned from the forum the other night did not work.
> 
> ...


 

G-rated and no personel attacks right? Can the mods take a instant reply of this?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 11, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> ATLANTA (AP) - Former Atlanta Falcons running back Jamal Anderson has been charged with felony cocaine possession and misdemeanor marijuana possession after being arrested at an Atlanta nightclub.
> 
> Atlanta police spokesman Otis Redmond said the incident occurred early Sunday at the Peachtree Tavern in Buckhead.
> Redmond said a second man, whose name was not immediately available, also was arrested.
> ...





Hey!

Did ya'll hear about this?

If drugs were legal this never could of happened.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> I thought this was a G-rated forum with no personal attacks?


 
What are you talking about??

And what is this I hear about mutant fish squirrel monkeys in Florida??


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What are you talking about??
> 
> And what is this I hear about mutant fish squirrel monkeys in Florida??



 You mean the ones that supposedly can't be caught?


----------



## Otis (Feb 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What are you talking about??
> 
> And what is this I hear about mutant fish squirrel monkeys in Florida??


 


South GA Dawg said:


> You mean the ones that supposedly can't be caught?


 

Is that what the crowd is for on the beach? I heard there was a drama queen handing out pink flamingos for everyone promising to be her friend.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> Is that what the crowd is for on the beach? I heard there was a drama queen handing out pink flamingos for everyone promising to be her friend.



I think that's happening too.  Heck you don't even have to be here friend, just pay attention to her.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 11, 2009)

I read yesterday, that the guy he was with, had the charges dropped!!!  What the heck is that all about?


----------



## kevina (Feb 11, 2009)

Laneybird said:


> I read yesterday, that the guy he was with, had the charges dropped!!!  What the heck is that all about?



I bet he had a bunch of friends crying to the DA asking to give him another chance

Probably also cried to the DA saying that it was not fair because there are other people that do it and they have gotten away with it

Liberal mentality


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 11, 2009)

I think this may be the most derailed thread i have ever seen on the interwebs.


----------



## GAX (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> I think this may be the most derailed thread i have ever seen on the interwebs.



So, you're saying, you've never been in, "Around The Campfire"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> I think this may be the most derailed thread i have ever seen on the interwebs.


 

What's an interweb? Do you hang out with mutant fish frog squirrel monkeys? Do you have pink flamingo's in your front yard?

The way I figure it, the kid wasn't 20, Jamal has been under suspicion for years now and they just couldn't wrap him up, so they set him up instead. No 20 year old out there walks on croakaine charges, that is unless his daddy is somebody that knows somebody that knows somebody.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You mean the ones that supposedly can't be caught?


 

Every fish can be caught... Eventually they will slip up and take the bait.. Ya know, fish don't have very big brains..

Even the oldest of deer have a hard time certain times of the year and slip up!

Look at Jamal..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What's an interweb? Do you hang out with mutant fish frog squirrel monkeys? Do you have pink flamingo's in your front yard?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Every fish can be caught... Eventually they will slip up and take the bait.. Ya know, fish don't have very big brains..


 
All you have to do is change your lure and presentation... You could always Troll for em or try and use a Jerkbait... Fish can't resist a Jerkbait... Just ask Kevin Van Damm.. He's the master of Jerkbaits..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just ask Kevin Van Damm.. He's the master of Jerkbaits..


 
Now that's kind of funny...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> All you have to do is change your lure and presentation... You could always Troll for em or try and use a Jerkbait... Fish can't resist a Jerkbait... Just ask Kevin Van Damm.. He's the master of Jerkbaits..



Jerkbaits are great. Especially the Ol Red ones. They are hard to find now though.


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Every fish can be caught...



Except for maybe REDS. Aren't they out of season now? Maybe even on the endangered species list as well


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> All you have to do is change your lure and presentation... You could always Troll for em or try and use a Jerkbait... Fish can't resist a Jerkbait... Just ask Kevin Van Damm.. He's the master of Jerkbaits..



Oh the old wiley ones are the easiest to catch in a way simply because they think they can't be caught and believe they are much smarter than they are.

I have yet to make a cast and not haul one of these in when I really wanted to do it.  Those large mouths just can't stand it.  They just have to prove that they are the biggest thing in the pond.  Next thing they know, they're flopping around in my boat.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh the old wiley ones are the easiest to catch in a way simply because they think they can't be caught and believe they are much smarter than they are.
> 
> I have yet to make a cast and not haul one of these in when I really wanted to do it.  Those large mouths just can't stand it.  They just have to prove that they are the biggest thing in the pond.  Next thing they know, they're flopping around in my boat.



Yea, it's about time to start culling......


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea, it's about time to start culling......



  Have a beer Smoke.  Use this Devil's Horse if you want.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

Too early for beer......I'll have some bourbon though


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> I bet he had a bunch of friends crying to the DA asking to give him another chance
> 
> Probably also cried to the DA saying that it was not fair because there are other people that do it and they have gotten away with it
> 
> Liberal mentality



Hey at least he has friends.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Too early for beer......I'll have some bourbon though



I hear ya.  Pass me that beatle spin.  I don't want to get snagged on any trash.


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea, it's about time to start culling......



No offense to you at all Smoke, but the culling started last week to the dismay of many that want to overlook a fish that had been caught and released on numerous occasions and continued to attack everything that hit the water until one angler had enough and threw the stubborn fish into the cooler and then the deep fryer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> No offense to you at all Smoke, but the culling started last week to the dismay of many that want to overlook a fish that had been caught and released on numerous occasions and continued to attack everything that hit the water until one angler had enough and threw the stubborn fish into the cooler and then the deep fryer.



And some others could take a lesson from his experience.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh the old wiley ones are the easiest to catch in a way simply because they think they can't be caught and believe they are much smarter than they are.
> 
> I have yet to make a cast and not haul one of these in when I really wanted to do it. Those large mouths just can't stand it. They just have to prove that they are the biggest thing in the pond. Next thing they know, they're flopping around in my boat.


 
look 'Bama already spanked your team, leave the bass fishin' alone while you still can cause this sport I will put the whoppin' on you!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> look 'Bama already spanked your team, leave the bass fishin' alone while you still can cause this sport I will put the whoppin' on you!



They did sure enough.  Hey if you haul the fish in, I'll take the picture.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> They did sure enough. Hey if you haul the fish in, I'll take the picture.


 

I'll pay for the mount... But who wants to mount a bottom feeder like a Carp... Up here, we throw those on the bank to keep them from eating the prime food sources so our Good fish thrive..... A Gator gar comes to mind... Who wants to catch one of those except to clean out their pond and remove the TRASH!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Jerkbaits are great. Especially the Ol Red ones. They are hard to find now though.


 

Now, why do you want to bring up Ol Red... We're talking about fishing... Mostly TRASH fish... But hey... You got to clean out the trash in a pond before you start to manage it for trophies...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now, why do you want to bring up Ol Red... We're talking about fishing... Mostly TRASH fish... But hey... You got to clean out the trash in a pond before you start to manage it for trophies...



Ol Red who? I am talking about those Ol Red jerkbaits. With that color and action, they ought to be banned from tourney fishing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Except for maybe REDS. Aren't they out of season now?


 
I guess you don't know much about fishing... REDS are open year round... Problem is.. The trash fish just try and get in the way... Dang Snot Cats... All they do is mess up your line and get gunk all over your boat before you pull the gills out and kick them overboard to continue the circle of life with the Sharks... Man, I hate TRASH Fish but once they bite my line they don't survive!!

Man, I love to FISH!! Thank GOD deer season is over.. It's time to sharpen the hooks and put some fillets in the freezer..


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I love to FISH!! Thank GOD deer season is over.. It's time to sharpen the hooks and put some fillets in the freezer..



Little late aren' you? One has already been dropped in the hot grease.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Ol Red who? I am talking about those Ol Red jerkbaits. With that color and action, they ought to be banned from tourney fishing


 
Why do you think tourney's don't fish for trash fish... No one cares for them and they taste like junk... Tourneys are for prize fish... Not bottom feeders...


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

I like my fish blackened. Some think it makes the fish tough, but that has been proven otherwise.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Little late aren' you? One has already been dropped in the hot grease.


 

Yeah there has... A trophy fish hitting the grease.. It stinks but not everyone practices Ouality Fish Management... There's some Bama boys that don't have any good sense and continue to fish and eat bottom feeders... I guess they have just never had the GOOD stuff so they settle for junk..

Just like an old catfish... You put em on a board, drive a nail through their head, skin em and they still flop around like they are alive and someone cares... Even though they flop around the grease is heating up..


----------



## sleeze (Feb 12, 2009)

You guys and your analogies..........

I think i am going fishing now, myself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> I like my fish blackened. Some think it makes the fish tough, but that has been proven otherwise.


 

Actually, it just hides the TRUE taste of fish... Then when you are done, you have to use a toothpick to get the junk out of your teeth.. Just like dealing with fat in a bad steak... It just gets in the way of a good cut of meat..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You guys and your analogies..........
> 
> I think i am going fishing now, myself.


 

I bet you don't try for Trash fish.. The little things just like to get in the way..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll pay for the mount... But who wants to mount a bottom feeder like a Carp... Up here, we throw those on the bank to keep them from eating the prime food sources so our Good fish thrive..... A Gator gar comes to mind... Who wants to catch one of those except to clean out their pond and remove the TRASH!



You got the paddle handy?  Once we get a carp in the boat it's usually best to crack him between the eyes.  That's usually the end of that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You got the paddle handy? Once we get a carp in the boat it's usually best to crack him between the eyes. That's usually the end of that.


 
Oh NO.. I wouldn't want to mess the finish up on my paddle... I just grab the anchor and drop it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh NO.. I wouldn't want to mess the finish up on my paddle... I just grab the anchor and drop it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You guys and your analogies..........
> 
> I think i am going fishing now, myself.



Man no kidding.  Then Scooter had to go and bring up wings too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man no kidding. Then Scooter had to go and bring up wings too.


 
Sad thing is... As a Good fisherman, you try and let these fish go but they just never learn... They'll bite the hook again 2 minutes after you pull one out of their mouth and you are given NO choice.. They just aren't smart! Maybe that is why nobody fishes for them.. There is just no challenge...


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

So lets recap. We are going to catch a hard to catch fish, whack it with a boat paddle, skin it and mount the head for darts, then blacken the rest in hot grease. Sounds like fun, but can you imagine what this bottem feeder is going to smell like?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> So lets recap. We are going to catch a hard to catch fish, whack it with a boat paddle, skin it and mount the head for darts, then blacken the rest in hot grease. Sounds like fun, but can you imagine what this bottem feeder is going to smell like?


 

It already has a stinch...

You forgot having to Troll or use a Jerkbait to catch it!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> It already has a stinch...
> 
> You forgot using an Ol Red jerkbait to catch it!!


 
I am afraid the Ol Red lure hooks would be to sharpe and damage to much of the fish before being boated. Instead we will use some new and improved cotex hooks to ease the pain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Jerkbaits are great. Especially the Ol Red ones. They are hard to find now though.


 

Only if you shop at Kmart. If you shope where the high quality lures are found you will find the Ol' Red lure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Except for maybe REDS. Aren't they out of season now? Maybe even on the endangered species list as well


 
You have to have the coordinates to know where to find them, and no, they are not endagered.

However I did hear that the season on mutant fish frog squirrel monkeys is wide open.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> I am afraid the Ol Red lure hooks would be to sharpe and damage to much of the fish before being boated. Instead we will use some new and improved cotex hooks to ease the pain.



You gotta figure that we stand a better chance if we drop a wighted down sack of chicken guts and just let it sit on the bottom for a while.  As much these fish like to stir up a stink, I would say that's a sure fire plan.


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only if you shop at Kmart. If you shope where the high quality lures are found you will find the Ol' Red lure.



Are you trying to tell me the Waffle House on Slappy in Albany carries them?


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You have to have the coordinates to know where to find them, and no, they are not endagered.
> 
> However I did hear that the season on mutant fish frog squirrel monkeys is wide open.
> 
> Happy Hunting.



Thats easy hunting. I just come on here.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You gotta figure that we stand a better chance if we drop a wighted down sack of chicken guts and just let it sit on the bottom for a while. As much these fish like to stir up a stink, I would say that's a sure fire plan.


 
I say we turn some sharks lose and let them chase Nimo to us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

Saturday @ Wild Wings in Macon boys.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> I say we turn some sharks lose and let them chase Nimo to us


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Saturday @ Wild Wings in Macon boys.



What time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What time?


 

11am and we'll beat the rush and get our pick of the talent,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,tables...


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Saturday @ Wild Wings in Macon boys.


 


scooter1 said:


> 11am and we'll beat the rush and get our pick of the talent,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,tables...


 

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> Why wasn't I invited?


 

Ummm,,,,,you're going to Little Havana remember

Oh, and by the way, I'd be happy to reimburse you for about $50 of their finest stoagies if you happen to find a quaint little shop hand rolling them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> Why wasn't I invited?



You are invited.  Come on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only if you shop at Kmart. If you shope where the high quality lures are found you will find the Ol' Red lure.


 

That's cause most reliable lure companies don't recognize food stamps and don't cash welfare checks... At those places you could only expect to find Zebco 33's...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> 11am and we'll beat the rush and get our pick of the talent,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,tables...



Sounds good.  Who else is coming?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

Tetgunner is probably coming.  Yall boys think yall can get along?  Lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Thats easy hunting. I just come on here.


 

And what... Go home hungry??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tetgunner is probably coming. Yall boys think yall can get along? Lol.


 
We need to get you boys up here!  Although Scooter, you are already in my back yard..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds good. Who else is coming?


 

 I started a thread in the Woody's gathering forum for the whole world to see, so who knows??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> We need to get you boys up here!  Although Scooter, you are already in my back yard..


 

Sorry bro' I didn't know that was your cat that I shot...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> We need to get you boys up here!  Although Scooter, you are already in my back yard..



Let me know when man.  My better half loves that area up there so it wouldn't take much coaxing to get up a trip.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ummm,,,,,you're going to Little Havana remember
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I'd be happy to reimburse you for about $50 of their finest stoagies if you happen to find a quaint little shop hand rolling them.


 
lets see...Miami beach vs brunch with a bunch of idiots.....I think I'll go check out the bikini's! 

* the term idiots used in this statement refers to a group of people and no individual; hence not a personal attack, just the facts!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

You spelled it wrong. It's idjuts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I started a thread in the Woody's gathering forum for the whole world to see, so who knows??



This might be interesting.  RH told me he couldn't make it even though he wanted to come.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This might be interesting. RH told me he couldn't make it even though he wanted to come.


 

In this corner weighing in at 873 lbs..Bullpup fans, and in this corner weighing in at 675 lbs...gaytor fans..and in this corner..weighing in at an impressive 982 lbs...Scooter!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 12, 2009)

Idgits, I can't make it either. I have to feed my neighbors monkey that day. Maybe next time...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> In this corner weighing in at 873 lbs..Bullpup fans, and in this corner weighing in at 675 lbs...gaytor fans..and in this corner..weighing in at an impressive 982 lbs...Scooter!



Hey now, he's been on a diet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> In this corner weighing in at 873 lbs..Bullpup fans, and in this corner weighing in at 675 lbs...gaytor fans..and in this corner..weighing in at an impressive 982 lbs...Scooter!


 
Na uhhhh,,,, I lost 12 pounds, so I'm only 970....


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

You trying to make weight for the mutant fish frog squirrel monkey division?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> You trying to make weight for the mutant fish frog squirrel monkey division?


 

Nope, I don't wear those kind of socks.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2009)

I am gonna send Seth to yalls meeting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry bro' I didn't know that was your cat that I shot...


 
Oh it wasn't... It was a neighbors cat I caught in the coon trap.. Don't feel bad.. I've shot him multiple times... I just haven't pumped the Crossman enough to stop all the fun..


----------



## kevina (Feb 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Idgits, I can't make it either. I have to feed my neighbors monkey that day. Maybe next time...



Ahh, come on, there will be corndogs


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2009)

slowrollin said:


> I am gonna send Seth to yalls meeting



I thought that's who Comeaux was feeding?


----------



## proside (Feb 13, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Every fish can be caught... Eventually they will slip up and take the bait.. Ya know, fish don't have very big brains..
> 
> Even the oldest of deer have a hard time certain times of the year and slip up!
> 
> Look at Jamal..





South GA Dawg said:


> Oh the old wiley ones are the easiest to catch in a way simply because they think they can't be caught and believe they are much smarter than they are.
> 
> I have yet to make a cast and not haul one of these in when I really wanted to do it.  Those large mouths just can't stand it.  They just have to prove that they are the biggest thing in the pond.  Next thing they know, they're flopping around in my boat.



I bet your face looked like this when you were PM'ing each other when you realized how big the fish was you were after!!



http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...mbnail&usg=AFQjCNH9U03P6f4tA3DJkB4mGFkInmpv3Q


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2009)

proside said:


> I bet your face looked like this when you were PM'ing each other when you realized how big the fish was you were after!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...mbnail&usg=AFQjCNH9U03P6f4tA3DJkB4mGFkInmpv3Q


 

Actually it was more like...







Once I saw what kind of fish we were up against..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually it was more like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

proside said:


> I bet your face looked like this when you were PM'ing each other when you realized how big the fish was you were after!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...mbnail&usg=AFQjCNH9U03P6f4tA3DJkB4mGFkInmpv3Q



I guess you'll always wonder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget, Wild Wings Cafe, 11am tomorrow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't forget, Wild Wings Cafe, 11am tomorrow.



Oh I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

proside said:


> I bet your face looked like this when you were PM'ing each other when you realized how big the fish was you were after!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...mbnail&usg=AFQjCNH9U03P6f4tA3DJkB4mGFkInmpv3Q



Now that isand if you say it is not, you are lying to yourself


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Now that isand if you say it is not, you are lying to yourself



You seem to have a pretty good sense of humor so I'll take your word for it.  I'm not gonna waste my time looking at it.


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You seem to have a pretty good sense of humor so I'll take your word for it.  I'm not gonna waste my time looking at it.



Oh but you must look at it, but make sure you have some one near by to help you off of the floor


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Oh but you must look at it, but make sure you have some one near by to help you off of the floor



Sorry, not interested.  Now wings and beer tomorrow?  Yeah, that has got my attention.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

The funny thing about really big ego's is, the more over inflated they are, the bigger the boom when they pop.

This comes to mind when visualizing where his tenure here is headed. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8V5KXgFLia4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8V5KXgFLia4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Oh, and yes, Wings, Wings and more Wings, see you at 11 this morning. You can have the beer, I'll take care of the wings..


----------



## proside (Feb 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The funny thing about really big ego's is, the more over inflated they are, the bigger the boom when they pop.
> 
> This comes to mind when visualizing where his tenure here is headed.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you guys have a great day planned.

Will you take your laptops and sit at seperate tables and PM each other?

KevinA and I would join you guys but we real be busy with our "real Life Family"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2009)

proside said:


> KevinA and I would join you guys but we real be busy with our "real Life Family"


 
Yes we've heard all about that.

Anyway, I'll be spending some valuable family time with my real life family, as they are coming with me. What a concept huh?

If you boys wish to try letting  your family out of the house y'all are welcome to join us.


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes we've heard all about that.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be spending some valuable family time with my real life family, as they are coming with me. What a concept huh?
> 
> If you boys wish to try letting your family out of the house y'all are welcome to join us.


 
So how was it? No dice on the cigars. Did cruise the beach and have fun. Was going to do some fishing, but skunk fish seem to be on the endangered species list?


----------

